# LIONEL TRAINS TrainMaster Transformer Type KW 190 Whistle Control



## Newtown Joe

I just received and set up a LIONEL TRAINS TrainMaster Transformer Type KW 190.
I hooked up two trains which run well. One is a 2023 diesel with horn and the other a 2035 locomotive with whistle tender. Let me start by saying I always seem to have trouble making the tender whistle and the horn blow even with my previous transformer a 110W. The tender will whistle loudly when the train is in neutral and the wattage full. The diesel horn does not sound at all although with the 110 it worked most of the time. In other words I find the whistle and horns intermittent in operation with any transformer but with the 190 I lost the diesel horn altogether and the tender whistle even more unreliable.
I have little knowledge of what makes these work. Is there anything I can do to improve this performance or is this best left to a professional repairman? Did I hook up the wires correctly? (see pics). Is this a common problem for these to be unpredictable and unreliable? It seems I always have to nurse them to make them work.

Thanks in advanced for any tips

Newtown Joe


----------



## Kwikster

As mentioned many times, upgrade the rectifier discs to a diode. It's positively amazing the difference it makes. My ZW had been converted prior to purchase, it's much more consistant it how well it works. Another thing ti check it be very sure the contacts are clean, intermittent operation is commonly poor contact. Here's a link to the KW section http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=657 and http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/transfmr/pskw6.pdf. The contacts I refer to are on the second link. Remove the case and they're plainly visible. 

Carl


----------



## Togatown

Kwikster said:


> As mentioned many times, upgrade the rectifier discs to a diode. It's positively amazing the difference it makes. My ZW had been converted prior to purchase, it's much more consistant it how well it works. Another thing ti check it be very sure the contacts are clean, intermittent operation is commonly poor contact. Here's a link to the KW section http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=657 and http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/transfmr/pskw6.pdf. The contacts I refer to are on the second link. Remove the case and they're plainly visible.
> 
> Carl


Carl- Not wanting to jack the thread, but as I currently have my KW apart to replace the cord, can you elaborate more on converting the rectifier discs to a diode? Is there a thread out here detailing what type of diode to use?

Thx!


----------



## Kwikster

Easy answer. Here's a link pertaining to a ZW, but the process is similar, http://www.tranz4mr.com/site/ZW_Whistle_Diodes.html Here's another thread discussing type of diodes with 1N1183R seemingly most preferred. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15375&highlight=diodes You can also search the forums and find others. 


Carl


----------



## rkenney

Here's a link specifically with instructions for diode replacement on a KW:

http://ontracktrestle.com/kw-install.html


----------



## sjm9911

Newtown, I think we covered cleaning and oiling the whistle tender, right? Also the horn in Postwar diesels have a contact point that sometimes needs cleaning. Pop the shell and take a look. When sounding the horn a relay will close. Make sure thee contact points are clean and touching when activated.


----------



## Newtown Joe

*Thanks*

Well I've done the lube and contact cleaning thing but as for changing the diode I'll wait until I feel more adventurous. I can run the diesel with the horn off another transformer that works it ( most of the time). I read many complaints that these horns are finicky and not to expect constant success. I'll live with that for now because when I start taking things apart bad things can happen.


----------



## sjm9911

Newtown, you've fixed up a lot of stuff now! Most for the better. But I know exactly what you mean. Look at the links, learn what you can. I'll take something apart look at it, and say I can't do that. Then next week I'll do the same thing. Then one day I'll just get tired of looking at it and just take it apart and fix it. Most of the time it's easier then I thought. You'll get there. There are still somethings I dread fixing. I'll get to them eventually! Until then I hone my skills. Or at least I tell myself that.


----------

